# Forum Championship: Elimination Chamber 2022



## Inside Cradle

Cut-off for predictions is pre-show start - on Saturday 19 February 2022
[11am ET / 8am PT / 4pm GMT]

*The Road to WrestleMania continues!*

Welcome to the forum prediction game based on a show that is bought and paid for – some are speculating that this whole thing is a fix, but I won’t have it.*

Forum Championship standings*
*Last time, at Royal Rumble*

*New and returning players are always welcome

RULES*


Predict the outcome of each match on the card and assign a number of points to each winner
Start with 1 point and go up to X points. X = amount of matches on the card
Use each amount of points only once
The goal is to score the highest amount of points possible
Predicting a 'draw' (or 'no contest') is also possible
Cut-off time is _the start of the pre-show_
Do not edit predictions after the cut-off - you will face a hefty penalty
Late entries aren't discouraged (these things happen) but will also face a penalty


*Elimination Chamber card*


Bobby Lashley (c) vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins vs. Austin Theory vs. Riddle vs. AJ Styles _[WWE Championship Elimination Chamber match]_
Becky Lynch (c) vs. Lita _[Raw Women's Championship]_
The Usos (Jimmy/Jey) (c) vs. The Viking Raiders (Erik/Ivar) _[SmackDown Tag Team Championship]_
Roman Reigns (c) vs. Goldberg _[WWE Universal Championship]_
Drew McIntyre vs. Madcap Moss _[Falls Count Anywhere]_
Liv Morgan vs. Rhea Ripley vs. Bianca Belair vs. Doudrop vs. Nikki A.S.H. vs. Alexa Bliss _[Raw Women's Championship #1 Contender Elimination Chamber match]_
Ronda Rousey & Naomi vs. Charlotte Flair & Sonya Deville
Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz
_(Max: 36 points)_

*Bonus points:*
Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each]
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point]
Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each]
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point]
Which match will be the shortest on the card? [1 point]
Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? [1 point]
_(Max: 8 points)_
Total maximum possible: 44 points


*FORUM MATCH CARD*

_Forum Championship:_
keithf40 (c) vs. People Power

_*keithf40 can keep his scheduled WrestleMania match with ThirdMan one-on-one by winning and __staying top of the table__. keith would be entitled to a rematch should People Power win

IC Championship:_
keithf40 (c) vs. People Power

_TV Championship:_
emerald-fire (c) vs. fabi1982 vs. MrFlash

_1 v 1 matches:_
TBD

*New players welcome!

Reach out for any questions

Deadline: Start of the kick-off show (Saturday)*


----------



## Mister Abigail

Winners in red. 

*7* Bobby Lashley (c) vs. *Brock Lesnar* vs. Seth Rollins vs. Austin Theory vs. Riddle vs. AJ Styles _[WWE Championship Elimination Chamber match]_
*8 Becky Lynch* (c) vs. Lita _[Raw Women's Championship]_
*2 The Usos* (Jimmy/Jey) (c) vs. The Viking Raiders (Erik/Ivar) _[SmackDown Tag Team Championship]_
*3 Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Goldberg _[WWE Universal Championship]_
*1 Drew McIntyre* vs. Madcap Moss _[Falls Count Anywhere]_
*5* Liv Morgan vs. Rhea Ripley vs.* Bianca Belair* vs. Doudrop vs. Nikki A.S.H. vs. Alexa Bliss _[Raw Women's Championship #1 Contender Elimination Chamber match]_
*6 Ronda Rousey & Naomi* vs. Charlotte Flair & Sonya Deville
*4* Rey Mysterio vs.* The Miz*
_(Max: 36 points)_

*Bonus points:*
Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each] *Styles and Theory*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point] *Lashley*
Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each] *Morgan and Nikki*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point] *Rhea Ripley*
Which match will be the shortest on the card? [1 point]* Usos vs Raiders*
Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? [1 point] *Lynch vs Lita*


----------



## Banez

Points order:

1) Bianca Belair
2) Bobby Lashley
3) Miz
4) Drew McIntyre
5) Usos
6) Ronda & Naomi
7) ROMANWINSLOL
8) Becky Lynch

Bonus:

1) KO and Riddle
2) final fall Brock Lesnar
3) Liv Morgan and Nikki A.S.H
4) Liv Morgan
5) shortest match: Brock vs. Roman
6) semi main event: Becky vs. Lita


----------



## CTv2

8. Becky Lynch
7. Roman Reigns
6. Brock Lesnar
5. Drew Mcintyre
4. Liv Morgan
3. Rey Mysterio
2. Ronda Rousey & Naomi
1. The Usos


*Bonus points:*

Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match? *AJ Styles & Austin Theory*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match? *Bobby Lashley*
Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match? *Liv Morgan & Nikki ASH*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match? *Bianca Belair*
Which match will be the shortest on the card? *Rey/Miz*
Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? *Roman/Goldberg*


----------



## MrFlash

*Point order:

8: Becky Lynch 
7: Roman (fuck you Goldberg)
6: USO
5: Ronda and Naomi
4: Drew
3: Lesner
2: Miz 
1: Bianca Belair 

Questions:

1) Styles and Theory
2) Lashley
3) Nikki and Liv
4) Rhea Ripley
5) Roman vs Oldberg
6) Lita vs Becky*


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

the name with the (W) after it is my pick
let me be 2-2-1, and then 3-2-1

1 Bobby Lashley (c) vs. Brock Lesnar (W) vs. Seth Rollins vs. Austin Theory vs. Riddle vs. AJ Styles [WWE Championship Elimination Chamber match]

4 Becky Lynch (c) vs. Lita (W) [Raw Women's Championship]
shenanigans in this match keeps title on becky

5 The Usos (Jimmy/Jey) (c) (W) vs. The Viking Raiders (Erik/Ivar) [SmackDown Tag Team Championship]

8 Roman Reigns (c) (W) vs. Goldberg [WWE Universal Championship]
spear 1 2 3 done

7 Drew McIntyre (W) vs. Madcap Moss [Falls Count Anywhere]

2 Liv Morgan vs. Rhea Ripley vs. Bianca Belair vs. Doudrop vs. Nikki A.S.H. vs. Alexa Bliss (W) [Raw Women's Championship #1 Contender Elimination Chamber match]

3 Ronda Rousey & Naomi (W) vs. Charlotte Flair & Sonya Deville

6 Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz (W)
disqualification against rey if and only if dominic turns on rey

*Bonus points:*
Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each]
Aj and hmmm, Lesnar, (watch lesnar do what shayna did on one of the chamber matches, just watch him do that)

Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point]
Lashley
Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each]
Liv and doudrop
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point]
Liv
Which match will be the shortest on the card? [1 point]
the goldberg match
Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? [1 point]
becky and lita


----------



## emerald-fire

8) Becky Lynch
7) Drew McIntyre
6) Ronda Rousey and Naomi
5) The Usos
4) Roman Reigns
3) The Miz
2) Bianca Belair
1) Brock Lesnar

*Bonus*
1. AJ Styles and Seth Rollins
2. Bobby Lashley
3. Liv Morgan and Nikki A.S.H.
4. Alexa Bliss
5. Roman Reigns vs Goldberg
6. Becky Lynch vs Lita


----------



## fabi1982

1 - Riddle
7 - Becky Lynch
5 - The Usos
8 - Roman Reigns
6 - Drew McIntyre
2 - Alexa Bliss
3 - Ronda Rousey & Naomi
4 - Rey Mysterio

Bonus points:

Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match? *Austin Theory and AJ Styles*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match? *Bobby Lashley*
Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match? *Nikki A.S.H.*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match? *Liv Morgan*
Which match will be the shortest on the card? *Rey/Miz*
Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? *Drew/Moss*


----------



## Hephaesteus

8-Becky Lynch
7-usos
6-roman reigns
5-ronda roussey and naomi
4-Drew
3- Brock
2- Miz
1- Bliss

1.Rollins Austin theory
2.Lashley
3. Rhea liv
4. Bianca
5.rey miz
6. rey miz


----------



## La Parka

8 - Ronda Rousey and Noami
7 - Becky Lynch
6 - Roman Reigns
5 - Drew McIntyre
4 - The Usos
3 - Rey Mysterio Jr
2 - Bobby Lashley
1 - Bianca Belair 

- 
Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match? AJ Styles and Austin Theory 
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match? Brock Lesnar
Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match? Rhea and Nikki ASH
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match? Rhea Ripley
Which match will be the shortest on the card? Goldberg and Reigns 
Which match will semi-main event (second-last match) Womens Chamber


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Before getting on with my preductions, I'd like to remind my opponent that if he/she doesn't eat the pin nice and easy, they can expect to figure heavily in a future vignette I intend to film about property damage. Now, with that out of the way...

8 - *Becky Lynch* (c) vs. Lita
7 - Bobby Lashley (c) vs. *Brock Lesnar* vs. Seth Rollins vs. Austin Theory vs. Riddle vs. AJ Styles
6 - *The Usos (Jimmy/Jey) (c)* vs. The Viking Raiders (Erik/Ivar)
5 - *Ronda Rousey & Naomi* vs. Charlotte Flair & Sonya Deville
4 -* Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Goldberg
3 - *Rey Mysterio* vs. The Miz
2 - *Drew McIntyre* vs. Madcap Moss
1 - Liv Morgan vs. Rhea Ripley vs. Bianca Belair vs. Doudrop vs. Nikki A.S.H. vs. *Alexa Bliss* 

Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match? *Austin Theory & Riddle*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match? *Bobby Lashley*
Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match? *Nikki A.S.H. & Liv Morgan*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match? *Bianca Belair*
Which match will be the shortest on the card? *Roman Reigns vs Goldberg*
Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? *Becky Lynch vs Lita*


----------



## InfamousGerald

8 - Roman Reigns
7 - Becky Lynch
6 - Ronda Rousey and Naomi
5 - The Usos
4 - Drew McIntyre
3 - Brock Lesnar
2 - Bianca Belair
1 - The Miz

1 - Brock Lesnar and Riddle
2 - Bobby Lashley
3 - Rhea Ripley and Nikki A.S.H
4 - Alexa Bliss
5 - Roman Reigns vs. Goldberg
6 - Becky Lynch vs. Lita


----------



## ThirdMan

Brock Lesnar 1
Becky Lynch 8
The Usos 6
Roman Reigns 7
Drew McIntyre 5
Bianca Belair 3
Ronda Rousey & Naomi 4
Rey Mysterio 2




Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match? *AJ Styles and Austin Theory*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match? *Bobby Lashley*
Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match? *Liv Morgan and Rhea Ripley*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match? *Alexa Bliss*
Which match will be the shortest on the card? *Roman Reigns vs Goldberg*
Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)?* Rousey and Naomi vs Charlotte and Sonya*


----------



## Sincere

*Elimination Chamber card:

8 -- Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Goldberg _[WWE Universal Championship]
*7 -- *_*Becky Lynch* (c) vs. Lita_ [Raw Women's Championship] _
*6 -- The Usos (Jimmy/Jey)* (c) vs. The Viking Raiders (Erik/Ivar) _[SmackDown Tag Team Championship] _
*5 -- Ronda Rousey & Naomi* vs. Charlotte Flair & Sonya Deville
*4 -- Drew McIntyre* vs. Madcap Moss _[Falls Count Anywhere]_
*3 --* Bobby Lashley (c) vs. *Brock Lesnar* vs. Seth Rollins vs. Austin Theory vs. Riddle vs. AJ Styles _[WWE Championship Elimination Chamber match] _
*2 -- Rey Mysterio* vs. The Miz
*1 -- *Liv Morgan vs. Rhea Ripley vs. *Bianca Belair* vs. Doudrop vs. Nikki A.S.H. vs. Alexa Bliss _[Raw Women's Championship #1 Contender Elimination Chamber match] _


*Bonus points:*

Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each] *--* *AJ Styles* & *Austin Theory*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point] *--* *Bobby Lashley*
Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each] *--* *Liv Morgan* & *Alexa Bliss*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point] *--* *Rhea Ripley*
Which match will be the shortest on the card? [1 point] *--* *Roman Reigns vs. Goldberg*
Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? [1 point] *--* *Becky Lynch vs. Lita*


----------



## DammitChrist

My Predictions:

- Bobby Lashley (winner) vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins vs. Austin Theory vs. Riddle vs. AJ Styles_ Elimination Chamber match _- 1

- Becky Lynch (winner) vs. Lita - 6

- The Usos (Jimmy/Jey) (winners) vs. The Viking Raiders (Erik/Ivar) - 5

- Roman Reigns (winner) vs. Goldberg - 3

- Drew McIntyre (winner) vs. Madcap Moss _Falls Count Anywhere - 7_

- Liv Morgan vs. Rhea Ripley vs. Bianca Belair (winner) vs. Doudrop vs. Nikki A.S.H. vs. Alexa Bliss _Elimination Chamber match _- 2

- Ronda Rousey & Naomi (winners) vs. Charlotte Flair & Sonya Deville - 8

- Rey Mysterio (winner) vs. The Miz - 4

*Bonus points:*

Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each] - Riddle and Seth Rollins
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point] - Brock Lesnar
Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each] - Liv Morgan and Rhea Ripley
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point] - Rhea Ripley
Which match will be the shortest on the card? [1 point] - Roman Reigns vs Goldberg for the Universal title
Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? [1 point] - Becky Lynch vs Lita for the Raw Women's title


----------



## DammitChrist

Okay, the fact that Brock Lesnar seems to be the heavy favorite on here actually terrifies me for tomorrow.

I NEED someone else to win.



thatonewwefanguy said:


> the name with the (W) after it is my pick
> let me be 2-2-1, and then 3-2-1
> 
> 1 Bobby Lashley (c) vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins vs. Austin Theory vs. Riddle vs. AJ Styles [WWE Championship Elimination Chamber match]
> 
> 4 Becky Lynch (c) vs. Lita (W) [Raw Women's Championship]
> shenanigans in this match keeps title on becky
> 
> 5 The Usos (Jimmy/Jey) (c) (W) vs. The Viking Raiders (Erik/Ivar) [SmackDown Tag Team Championship]
> 
> 8 Roman Reigns (c) (W) vs. Goldberg [WWE Universal Championship]
> spear 1 2 3 done
> 
> 7 Drew McIntyre (W) vs. Madcap Moss [Falls Count Anywhere]
> 
> 2 Liv Morgan vs. Rhea Ripley vs. Bianca Belair vs. Doudrop vs. Nikki A.S.H. vs. Alexa Bliss (W) [Raw Women's Championship #1 Contender Elimination Chamber match]
> 
> 3 Ronda Rousey & Naomi (W) vs. Charlotte Flair & Sonya Deville
> 
> 6 Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz (W)
> disqualification against rey if and only if dominic turns on rey
> 
> *Bonus points:*
> Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each]
> Aj and hmmm, Lesnar, (watch lesnar do what shayna did on one of the chamber matches, just watch him do that)
> 
> Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point]
> Lashley
> Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each]
> Liv and doudrop
> Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point]
> Liv
> Which match will be the shortest on the card? [1 point]
> the goldberg match
> Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? [1 point]
> becky and lita


You forgot to do the first one too


----------



## Chris22

8-Roman Reigns
7-Becky Lynch
6-The Uso's
5-Drew McIntyre
4-Ronda Rousey & Naomi
3-Rey Mysterio
2-Bianca Belair EC Winner
1-Bobby Lashley EC Winner

Bonus:
1-Matt Riddle & Seth Rollins
2-Brock Lesnar
3-Liv Morgan & Rhea Ripley
4-Rhea Ripley
5-Roman Reigns Vs. Goldberg
6-Becky Lynch Vs. Lita


----------



## Mutant God

8. Roman Reigns
7. Becky Lynch
6. Drew McIntyre
5. Usos
4. Rousey and Naomi
3. Bobby Lashley (Mens EC)
2. Miz
1. Rhea Ripley (Womens EC)

Bonus:
1. Lashley and Lesnar
2. Lesnar
3. Doudrop and Liv Morgan
4. Belair
5. Women's Tag Team
6. Women's Chamber


----------



## BlissLynch

Bobby Lashley (c) vs. *Brock Lesnar* vs. Seth Rollins vs. Austin Theory vs. Riddle vs. AJ Styles _[WWE Championship Elimination Chamber match] 8_
*Becky Lynch* (c) vs. Lita _[Raw Women's Championship] 6 _
*The Usos* (Jimmy/Jey) (c) vs. The Viking Raiders (Erik/Ivar) _[SmackDown Tag Team Championship] 4_
*Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Goldberg _[WWE Universal Championship] 7 _
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Madcap Moss _[Falls Count Anywhere] 5_
Liv Morgan vs. Rhea Ripley vs. *Bianca Belair* vs. Doudrop vs. Nikki A.S.H. vs. Alexa Bliss _[Raw Women's Championship #1 Contender Elimination Chamber match] 1 _
*Ronda Rousey & Naomi *vs. Charlotte Flair & Sonya Deville 2
Rey Mysterio vs. *The Miz 3 *
_(Max: 36 points)_


Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each] *Seth and Riddle*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point] *Seth Rollins *
Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each] *Liv Morgan and Rhea Ripley*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point] *Alexa Bliss*
Which match will be the shortest on the card? [1 point] *Woman’s Tag Team*
Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? [1 point]
*Becky Lita*


----------



## Proc

Lesnar 5
Lynch 8
Usos 1
Reigns 6
Drew Mcintyre 3
Bianca Belair 4 
Ronda + Naomi 7
Miz 2

Bonus
1) Styles + Rollins
2) Rollins
3) Ripley + Bliss
4) Ripley
5) Miz Rey
6) Ronda's match


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

8 Roman Reigns
7 Becky Lynch
6 The Usos
5 Ronda Rousey & Naomi
4 Drew McIntyre
3 Rey Mysterio
2 Bianca Belair
1 Bobby Lashley


AJ Styles & Seth Rollins
Brock Lesnar
Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan
Rhea Ripley
Roman Reigns vs Goldberg
Drew McIntyre vs Madcap Moss


----------



## ThirdMan

VitoCorleoneX said:


> (Shortest match on the card)
> 
> [*]Drew McIntyre vs Madcap Moss


@VitoCorleoneX 

You're aware that this match has a Falls Count Anywhere stipulation? That may extend things, with them wandering all over the stadium.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Elimination Chamber card*

Brock Lesnar -8
Becky Lynch -7
The Usos (Jimmy/Jey) -2
Roman Reigns -5
Drew McIntyre -6
Alexa Bliss -4
Charlotte/Sonya -1
The Miz -3

*Bonus points:*

Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match? - *Riddle/Theory*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match? - *Styles*
Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match? - *Nikki/Morgan*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match? - *Morgan *
Which match will be the shortest on the card? - *Lynch/Lita *
Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? *Rousey/Naomi vs Flair/Deville *


----------



## keithf40

Brock Lesnar 2
Becky Lynch 8
The Usos 6
Roman Reigns 7
Drew McIntyre 5
Bianca Belair 1
Ronda Rousey & Naomi 4
Rey Mysterio 3

Bonus points:
* Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match?
AJ Styles and Austin Theory

* Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match?
Bobby Lashley

* Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match?
Liv Morgan and Doudrop

* Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match?
Liv Morgan

* Which match will be the shortest on the card?
Reigns vs Goldberg

* Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)?
Men's Elimination Chamber

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Elimination Chamber card*


Bobby Lashley (c) vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins vs. Austin Theory vs. Riddle vs. AJ Styles _[WWE Championship Elimination Chamber match] _(4)
Becky Lynch (c) vs. Lita _[Raw Women's Championship] _(7)
The Usos (Jimmy/Jey) (c) vs. The Viking Raiders (Erik/Ivar) _[SmackDown Tag Team Championship] _(6)
Roman Reigns (c) vs. Goldberg _[WWE Universal Championship] _(8)
Drew McIntyre vs. Madcap Moss _[Falls Count Anywhere] _(3)
Liv Morgan vs. Rhea Ripley vs. Bianca Belair vs. Doudrop vs. Nikki A.S.H. vs. Alexa Bliss _[Raw Women's Championship #1 Contender Elimination Chamber match] _(2)
Ronda Rousey & Naomi vs. Charlotte Flair & Sonya Deville (5)
Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz (1)
_(Max: 36 points)_

*Bonus points:*
Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each] Rollins & Riddle
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point] Lashley
Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point each] Belair & Ripley
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match? [1 point] Ripley
Which match will be the shortest on the card? [1 point] Mysterio vs. Miz
Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? [1 point] Reigns vs. Goldberg
_(Max: 8 points)_


----------



## People Power

8. Becky Lynch
7. Roman Reigns
6. Usos
5. Drew McIntyre
4. Ronda/Naomi
3. Rey Mysterio
2. Brock Lesnar
1. Bianca Belair

Bonus:
1. AJ Styles & Austin Theory
2. Lashley
3. Liv & Nikki
4. Doudrop
5. Roman vs Goldberg
6. Becky vs Lita


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

ThirdMan said:


> @VitoCorleoneX
> 
> You're aware that this match has a Falls Count Anywhere stipulation? That may extend things, with them wandering all over the stadium.


Thanks for reminding me. I dont watch WWE programming anymore only the PPVs nowadays.


----------



## Smark1995

8. Roman Reigns
7. Becky Lynch
6. Drew McIntyre
5. Usos
4. Rousey and Naomi
3. Brock Lesnar
2. Miz
1. Bianca Belair 

Bonus:
1. Styles and Theory
2. *Lashley* 
3. *Morgan and Nikki* 
4. Ripley 
5. Reigns vs. Goldberg 
6. Becky Lynch vs. Lita


----------



## Chelsea

8 Becky Lynch
7 Roman Reigns
6 Drew McIntyre
5 The Usos
4 Ronda Rousey and Naomi
3 Brock Lesnar
2 Bianca Belair
1 Rey Mysterio

Bonus:
1. AJ Styles and Austin Theory
2. Bobby Lashley
3. Liv Morgan and Nikki A.S.H.
4. Rhea Ripley
5. Roman Reigns vs. Goldberg
6. Becky Lynch vs. Lita


----------



## Inside Cradle

I found this tougher than usual! Good luck all

8. Becky Lynch
7. Drew McIntyre
6. Roman Reigns
5. The Usos
4. Bianca Belair
3. Charlotte Flair & Sonya Deville
2. The Miz
1. Bobby Lashley

Bonus points:
1. Seth Rollins & AJ Styles
2. AJ Styles
3. Alexa Bliss & Nikki A.S.H.
4. Doudrop
5. Miz/Mysterio
6. Reigns/Goldberg


----------



## KFStyles

8. *Becky Lynch (c)* vs. Lita
7. *Ronda Rousey & Naomi* vs. Charlotte Flair & Sonya Deville
6. *Roman Reigns (c)* vs. Goldberg
5. *The Usos (Jimmy/Jey) (c)* vs. The Viking Raiders (Erik/Ivar)
4. *Drew McIntyre* vs. Madcap Moss
3. *Bobby Lashley (c)* vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Seth Rollins vs. Austin Theory vs. Riddle vs. AJ Styles
2. Rey Mysterio vs. *The Miz*
1. Liv Morgan vs. Rhea Ripley vs. *Bianca Belair* vs. Doudrop vs. Nikki A.S.H. vs. Alexa Bliss

*Bonus points:*
Which two wrestlers start the Men’s Elimination Chamber match? *Austin Theory and AJ Styles*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Men’s Elimination Chamber match? *Brock Lesnar*
Which two wrestlers start the Women’s Elimination Chamber match? *Nikki A.S.H and Liv Morgan*
Who takes the final fall (last eliminated) in Women’s Elimination Chamber match? *Rhea Ripley*
Which match will be the shortest on the card? *Ronda Rousey and Naomi vs Charlotte Flair and Sonya Deville*
Which match will semi-main event (second-last match)? *Roman Reigns vs Goldberg*


----------



## Leviticus

Bobby Lashley 8
Becky Lynch 7
The Usos 5
Roman Reigns 6
Drew McIntyre 4 
Liv Morgan 1
Rousey-Naomi 3
Mysterio 2

Styles & Theory Start the men's EC Match
Final Fall in male EC match is Brock Lesnar
Liv Morgan and Nikki ASH start the women's EC'
Rhear Ripley takes the final fall in the women's EC match
Shortest Match is Reigns vs Goldberg
Becky vs Lita will be the semi-main event


----------



## KFStyles

Might have accidentally missed the cutoff time here, had no clue that the show started this early. Only just found out now it already started.


----------



## ThirdMan

@Inside Cradle So, what's the call on shortest match, given that The Usos vs The Viking Raiders didn't actually start? I would think you'd need to throw that one out, and give it to Reigns vs Goldberg.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yay, I technically got every match right except for 1 match (which I betted only 1 point on)


----------



## Inside Cradle

*The last stop before the big one*

*RESULTS*

Another Premium Live Event and of course, WWE left us with some controversy to unpack. Joy.

Uso vs. Viking Raiders was awarded as a 'no contest'. Having not started, I am throwing this match out from all regular predictions (your 8-point prediction now becomes 7 points and so on)
This match was scheduled as the semi-main event. Though it didn't get underway, it was booked as such. I am leaving it in that spot for the purposes of the bonus questions (nobody predicted it to be this match)

*Aaaaaaaannd NEW Double Champion!*

_Forum Championship:_
keithf40 (c) - 31
People Power - 32

_IC Championship:_
keithf40 (c) - 31
People Power - 32

Both predicted identically on the regular predictions, with *People Power* sneaking a point ahead from bonuses. Congratulations to People Power on winning both titles! 🙌

Harsh on our Tribal Keith, who has been a formidable champion for many months. Having successfully defended his titles on 3+ occasions, keithf40 is entitle to rematches at WrestleMania...


*emerald still shining*

_TV Championship:_
emerald-fire (c) - 30
MrFlash - 30
fabi1982 - 27

A close triple threat match, which ends in a draw between *emerald-fire* and MrFlash - with the champion therefore retaining. emerald keeps the title going into _the show of shows_ and his opponent could be a familiar one...


*Highest scorer(s) of the night

Chelsea, ThirdMan *and the new double champ *People Power* all scored 32 points 👏 That brings Chelsea & ThirdMan into the WrestleMania IC title picture!


*1 v 1 TV matches*

MrFlash - 30 - 27 - fabi1982
keithf40 - 31 - 30 - emerald-fire (C)
People Power - 32 - 30 - InfamousGerald
ThirdMan - 32 - 28 - BlissLynch

VitoCorleoneX - 30 - 28 - Mister Abigail
La Parka - 29 - 28 - CTv2
Inside Cradle 24 - 22 - Leviticus
Chris22 - 30 - 26 - KFStyles

Chelsea - 32 - 26 - Banez
DammitChrist - 30 - 28 - Proc
thatonewwefanguy - 19 - 30 - Smark1995

TroutMaskReplica - 31 - 31 - Sincere
Hephaesteus - 28 - 29 - Rookie of the Year
Mutant God - 23 - 25 - Catalanotto

*Sincere* debuts (any relation to Salvatore Sincere?) and manages to score a fantastic 31 points but can only draw! Damn.

The win for *MrFlash* sees them top of the TV title picture and into a title match at WrestleMania! A rematch from this event and after a draw, a deserved one too.


*WrestleMania card*
[Saturday & Sunday 2/3 April]

_Forum Championship:_
People Power (c) vs. keithf40 vs. ThirdMan

_IC Championship:_
People Power (c) vs. keithf40 vs. Chelsea vs. ThirdMan

TV Championship:
emerald-fire (c) vs. MrFlash

_1 v 1 matches TBD_


Forum Championship Latest Standings
Elimination Chamber predictions


*Stats from the night:*

WWE has a 100% record of pissing around with matches to change the Forum Championship scores in 2022
All 28 players predicted Reigns, McIntyre and Uso's to win
26 players correctly called the Rousey/Naomi win
27 players predicted a Lynch win - this was also where the most points were laid, 174 from a possible 196
Split of the night was Miz/Mysterio - where it was 14-13 (one player predicted late)
18 players predicted Lesnar to win Chamber, 20 called Belair - I'd wager this to be the most predictable EC match results since the women began having these matches, if not ever. 64 points on Lesnar also feels like some sort of record 🤷‍♂️
BlissLynch and Catalanotto had Lesnar as their highest prediction 👌
16 players called Theory to start the men's EC match but nobody said he'd finish
22 players predicted Morgan would begin for the women
4 players said Bliss would take the final fall
17 players called the Reigns/Goldberg match as the shortest, which went 5:59

See you all in a few weeks!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Inside Cradle said:


> *The last stop before the big one WHAT?*
> 
> *RESULTS WHAT?*
> 
> Another Premium Live Event *WHAT? *and of course, WWE left us with some controversy to unpack *WHAT?*. Joy *WHAT?*.


I'm sparing you the rest as I actually can't stand that ridiculous habit. But I have to tell you I'm not happy (what?): come on, 8th in the overall Forum Championship table and I couldn't win a bloody match if my life depended on it! Outrageous! @Inside Cradle, I'm telling you, this is me barging into your cosy office and threatening you. I don't know whether you actually wear a tie or not but know that if you do, I'm pulling on it right now and spluttering straight in your face. And if you don't, you can go, buy one and read that message again.

You'd better get me a good match for Wrestlemania or I'm packing my bags for AEW. I heard their points system actually means something!


----------



## keithf40

Just short of a year with the belt 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan

Inside Cradle said:


> *Highest scorer(s) of the night
> 
> Chelsea *and the new double champ *People Power* both scored 32 points 👏 That brings Chelsea into the WrestleMania IC title picture!


According to your calculations, it appears I _also _got 32 points. But worry not, I've already got the Mania main-event locked up, and I don't need to barge my way into that IC title match. Heh.


----------



## Inside Cradle

TroutMaskReplica said:


> I'm sparing you the rest as I actually can't stand that ridiculous habit. But I have to tell you I'm not happy (what?): come on, 8th in the overall Forum Championship table and I couldn't win a bloody match if my life depended on it! Outrageous! @Inside Cradle, I'm telling you, this is me barging into your cosy office and threatening you. I don't know whether you actually wear a tie or not but know that if you do, I'm pulling on it right now and spluttering straight in your face. And if you don't, you can go, buy one and read that message again.
> 
> You'd better get me a good match for Wrestlemania or I'm packing my bags for AEW. I heard their points system actually means something!


You need to grab the brass ring, pal. 

I want to see RUTHLESS AGGRESSION!


----------



## Inside Cradle

ThirdMan said:


> According to your calculations, it appears I _also _got 32 points. But worry not, I've already got the Mania main-event locked up, and I don't need to barge my way into that IC title match. Heh.


I need to add you to the match. You're quite correct, I have your score on 32 but just didn't include you above for some reason. Apologies, that's twice I've tried to swindle you 😉😊


----------



## Inside Cradle

keithf40 said:


> Just short of a year with the belt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


👏 Incredibly unlucky to lose it too with every match predicted correctly. The bar is high!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Inside Cradle said:


> You need to grab the brass ring, pal.
> 
> I want to see RUTHLESS AGGRESSION!


Fair enough. At least, you didn't offer to introduce me to the Kiss My Ass Club, so I guess I should be happy with that outcome...

See you on the grandest stage of 'em all, then!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Cant find the Mania Forum Championship thread.
Am i blind or is this years Mania so uninteresting that we dont eve bother having a Forum Championship for Mania?


----------



## DammitChrist

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Cant find the Mania Forum Championship thread.
> Am i blind or is this years Mania so uninteresting that we dont eve bother having a Forum Championship for Mania?


I think that he’ll upload that thread later today.

The OP usually uploads his ppv threads on the day before a ppv event airs.


----------

